
And most awesome kafka debugging tool out there - hoenir
https://github.com/birdayz/kaf
======
hoenir
I swear to you, this is the most awesome kafka debugging tool out there. One
simple command line to rule them all. If you like it so much and want to
improve it and make it even better please open an issue, pull request or you
can send a cookie to @birdayz.

